# Actual Sub Zero Cooling 'Performance Gains'?



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boddole*
> 
> All that said, my actual questions are:
> 1) What sort of improvement in cpu speeds can be achieved over a 'decent/good' AIO/Air/Custom Water Loop for any given cpu type?
> 2) If significant over clocking is occurring, I'd imagine you would need high voltages to accomplish this goal, so how long do cpus actually last under these highly over clocked conditions in systems that actually get 'regular use'?
> 
> Thank you for reading, any insight is appreciated.


I'm new to this world, but I'll give my answers anyways








I built an air conditioner chiller. It gets my GPU's and CPU subzero and they peak at about 8c or 9c on load.
I wish I would have given it a go with my FX-8350, but I've only used it on my 1800x and Fury X's so far. I also haven't probably overclocked to the max of the systems abilities.
I improved my 1800x overclock by 150MHz stable (4.05 to 4.2GHz) and I was at least able to bench my Fury X's a little higher. I believe 1240MHz GPU clock and 630MHz HBM were my highest.

I'm not sure what these other guys with wilder systems than me do; but personally, I don't really play games. I'm a developer. I use my system for development and benchmarking. This always leads to fun conversations lol

*Them:* What are you doing?
*Me:* Overclocking.
*Them:* What's that?
*Me:* Increasing values beyond spec to make a computer run faster
*Them:* Why?
*Me:* To run benchmarks and try to break scores and stuff.
*Them:* Do you win money or something?
*Me:* Eh.. no.
*Them:* Hmm... alright... have fun...


----------

